# FreeBSD 13.1-RC3, latest and pkg-autoremove(8)



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 16, 2022)

<https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package&jailname=130amd64>

For the nine non-automatic packages below, and the long list of packages to be auto-removed (I did not remove them):

does anyone know which relevant port is currently not packaged for _latest_ for `FreeBSD:13:amd64`?


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ # pkg prime-origins | sort
devel/git
editors/nano
emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions
net/gitup
ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
ports-mgmt/pkg
sysutils/htop
x11/sddm
x11/xorg
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ # pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ # freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
13.1-RC3
13.1-RC3
13.1-RC3
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm 13.1-RC3 FreeBSD 13.1-RC3 releng/13.1-n250110-ec2fbe4b1ec GENERIC amd64 1301000 1301000
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ #
```



Spoiler: pkg autoremove -n





```
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ # pkg autoremove -n
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 400 packages:

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        7-zip: 21.07_1
        Imath: 3.1.5
        abseil: 20211102.0
        accounts-qml-module: 0.7_2
        accountsservice: 0.6.55_3
        alsa-lib: 1.2.2_1
        alsa-plugins: 1.2.2_8
        analitza: 21.12.3
        argp-standalone: 1.3_4
        argyllcms: 1.9.2_5
        aspell: 0.60.8_1,1
        at-spi2-atk: 2.34.2
        at-spi2-core: 2.36.0
        atk: 2.36.0
        avahi-app: 0.8
        avahi-libdns: 0.8
        binutils: 2.37_2,1
        black-hole-solver: 1.12.0
        blas: 3.10.0
        boost-libs: 1.72.0_7
        brotli: 1.0.9,1
        bsdisks: 0.27
        cairo: 1.17.4,3
        cdparanoia: 3.9.8_10
        cdrtools: 2021.09.18_1
        chmlib: 0.40_1
        cln: 1.3.6
        colord: 1.3.5_1
        consolekit2: 1.2.4_3
        coreutils: 8.32
        cups: 2.3.3op2
        cyrus-sasl: 2.1.28
        dav1d: 1.0.0
        dbus-glib: 0.112
        dconf: 0.40.0_3
        desktop-file-utils: 0.26_1
        discount: 2.2.7_1
        djvulibre: 3.5.28_1
        docbook: 1.5
        docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
        docbook-xml: 5.0_3
        docbook-xsl: 1.79.1_1,1
        dotconf: 1.3_1
        ebook-tools: 0.2.2_6
        editorconfig-core-c: 0.12.5
        eigen: 3.3.9_1
        espeak: 1.48.04_7
        exiv2: 0.27.5,1
        faad2: 2.10.0,1
        fftw3: 3.3.10
        fftw3-float: 3.3.10
        flac: 1.3.4
        freecell-solver: 6.2.0
        freeglut: 3.2.1
        freexl: 1.0.6
        frei0r: 1.7.0.18
        frei0r-plugins: 1.7.0.18
        frei0r-plugins-gavl: 1.7.0.18
        frei0r-plugins-opencv: 1.7.0.18
        fribidi: 1.0.11
        gamin: 0.1.10_10
        gavl: 1.4.0_4
        gcc10: 10.3.0
        gdal: 3.4.2
        gdbm: 1.23
        gdcm: 3.0.12
        geos: 3.10.2
        gettext-tools: 0.21
        gflags: 2.2.2_2
        ghostscript9-agpl-base: 9.55.0_1
        giflib: 5.2.1
        glew: 2.2.0_3
        glog: 0.5.0
        gmp: 6.2.1
        gnome_subr: 1.0
        gnuchess: 6.2.9
        gnupg: 2.3.3_3
        gnutls: 3.6.16
        gobject-introspection: 1.72.0,1
        googletest: 1.11.0
        gpgme: 1.17.1
        gpgme-cpp: 1.17.1
        gpgme-qt5: 1.17.1
        gpu-firmware-kmod: g20210330
        grantlee5: 5.2.0_1
        groff: 1.22.4_4
        gsettings-desktop-schemas: 42.0
        gsl: 2.7.1
        gsm: 1.0.19
        gstreamer1: 1.16.2
        gstreamer1-plugins: 1.16.2_5
        gstreamer1-plugins-a52dec: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-bad: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-dts: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-dvdread: 1.16.2_4
        gstreamer1-plugins-good: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-mpg123: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-ogg: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-pango: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-png: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-resindvd: 1.16.2_4
        gstreamer1-plugins-theora: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-ugly: 1.16.2_2
        gstreamer1-plugins-vorbis: 1.16.2_2
        hack-font: 3.003_1
        hdf-szip: 2.1.1
        hdf5: 1.10.6,1
        highway: 0.16.0_2
        http-parser: 2.9.4
        hunspell: 1.7.0_2
        hyphen: 2.8.8
        iso-codes: 4.7
        iso8879: 1986_3
        jansson: 2.14
        jasper: 2.0.33
        jbig2dec: 0.19
        jbigkit: 2.1_1
        json-c: 0.15_1
        jsoncpp: 1.9.5
        kColorPicker: 0.1.6_1
        kImageAnnotator: 0.5.3
        kdiagram: 2.8.0
        kdsoap: 1.9.0
        kf5-attica: 5.92.0
        kf5-breeze-icons: 5.92.0
        kf5-extra-cmake-modules: 5.92.0
        kf5-karchive: 5.92.0
        kf5-kcodecs: 5.92.0
        kf5-kcompletion: 5.92.0
        kf5-kconfig: 5.92.0
        kf5-kdbusaddons: 5.92.0
        kf5-kdnssd: 5.92.0
        kf5-kdoctools: 5.92.0_1
        kf5-kguiaddons: 5.92.0
        kf5-ki18n: 5.92.0
        kf5-kidletime: 5.92.0
        kf5-kitemmodels: 5.92.0
        kf5-kitemviews: 5.92.0
        kf5-kjs: 5.92.0
        kf5-kjsembed: 5.92.0
        kf5-kplotting: 5.92.0
        kf5-kunitconversion: 5.92.0
        kf5-kwayland: 5.92.0
        kf5-kwidgetsaddons: 5.92.0
        kf5-kwindowsystem: 5.92.0
        kf5-oxygen-icons5: 5.92.0
        kf5-prison: 5.92.0
        kf5-solid: 5.92.0
        kf5-sonnet: 5.92.0
        kf5-syntax-highlighting: 5.92.0
        kf5-threadweaver: 5.92.0
        lame: 3.100_4
        lapack: 3.10.0_1
        lapacke: 3.10.0
        lcms: 1.19_6,1
        lcms2: 2.12
        libGLU: 9.0.2_1
        liba52: 0.7.4_3
        libaccounts-glib: 1.25_1
        libaccounts-qt5: 1.16_2
        libao: 1.2.0_5
        libarchive: 3.6.0,1
        libass: 0.15.2
        libassuan: 2.5.5
        libcddb: 1.3.2_4
        libcdio: 2.1.0
        libcdio-paranoia: 10.2+2.0.1
        libdaemon: 0.14_1
        libdbusmenu-qt5: 0.9.3.160420160218_11
        libdc1394: 2.2.6
        libdca: 0.0.7
        libdmtx: 0.7.5
        libdvdnav: 6.1.1
        libdvdread: 6.1.2
        libevent: 2.1.12
        libexif: 0.6.24
        libfame: 0.9.1_6
        libgcrypt: 1.9.4
        libgd: 2.3.3_1,1
        libgeotiff: 1.7.1
        libgit2: 1.3.0
        libgpg-error: 1.44
        libgphoto2: 2.5.26_1
        libical: 3.0.8_5
        libid3tag: 0.15.1b_2
        libidn: 1.35
        libidn2: 2.3.2
        libinotify: 20211018
        libkate: 0.4.1_11
        libkdcraw: 21.12.3_2
        libkexiv2: 21.12.3
        libkml: 1.3.0_18
        libkolabxml: 1.1.6_12
        libksba: 1.6.0
        libltdl: 2.4.6
        libmad: 0.15.1b_7
        libmng: 1.0.10_3
        libmodplug: 0.8.9.0
        libmtp: 1.1.18
        libmusicbrainz5: 5.1.0.19_1
        libmysofa: 1.2.1.16
        libogg: 1.3.5,4
        libotr: 4.1.1
        libpaper: 1.1.28
        libpci: 3.7.0_1
        libphonenumber: 8.12.44_2
        libproxy: 0.4.17_1
        libqalculate: 4.1.0_2
        libqrencode: 4.1.1
        libraw: 0.20.2_2
        librttopo: 1.1.0
        libsamplerate: 0.2.2
        libsecret: 0.20.4_2
        libsndfile: 1.0.31_1
        libsoxr: 0.1.3_3
        libspectre: 0.2.9
        libssh: 0.9.6
        libsunacl: 1.0.1
        libsysinfo: 0.0.3_2
        libtasn1: 4.18.0
        libtextstyle: 0.21
        libtheora: 1.1.1_7
        libunistring: 1.0
        libv4l: 1.23.0
        libva: 2.14.0
        libva-glx: 2.14.0_1
        libvdpau: 1.5
        libvncserver: 0.9.13_1
        libvorbis: 1.3.7_2,3
        libvpx: 1.11.0
        libx264: 0.163.3060
        libxcvt: 0.1.1
        libxslt: 1.1.35_2
        libzip: 1.7.3
        lmdb: 0.9.29,1
        lscpu: 1.2.0
        lzo2: 2.10_1
        mesa-demos: 8.4.0_3
        metis: 5.1.0_9
        minizip: 1.2.11
        movit: 1.6.3
        mpc: 1.2.1
        mpfr: 4.1.0_1
        mpg123: 1.29.3
        mysql57-client: 5.7.37_1
        mysql57-server: 5.7.37_1
        neon: 0.32.2
        netcdf: 4.8.1
        nettle: 3.7.3
        noto-basic: 2.0_1
        npth: 1.6
        nspr: 4.33
        nss: 3.77
        openal-soft: 1.21.1_3
        openblas: 0.3.20,1
        opencl: 3.0.8
        opencv: 4.5.5_2
        openexr: 3.1.5
        openjpeg: 2.4.0
        openldap24-client: 2.4.59_4
        openslp: 2.0.0_1
        opus: 1.3.1
        opusfile: 0.12
        orc: 0.4.31
        p11-kit: 0.24.1
        pango: 1.50.6
        phonon-gstreamer-qt5: 4.10.0_3
        phonon-qt5: 4.11.1
        pinentry: 1.2.0
        pinentry-curses: 1.2.0
        pinentry-qt5: 1.2.0
        pkgconf: 1.8.0,1
        plasma-wayland-protocols: 1.6.0
        plasma5-kwayland-integration: 5.24.4
        plasma5-kwayland-server: 5.24.4
        plasma5-layer-shell-qt: 5.24.4
        plasma5-libkscreen: 5.24.4
        plasma5-plasma-workspace-wallpapers: 5.24.4
        polkit: 0.120_1
        polkit-qt-1: 0.114.0
        poppler: 22.01.0_1
        poppler-data: 0.4.11
        poppler-glib: 22.01.0_1
        poppler-qt5: 22.01.0_1
        popt: 1.18_1
        portaudio: 19.6.0_6,1
        postgresql13-client: 13.6
        proj: 8.2.1_2,1
        proj-data: 1.9
        protobuf: 3.19.4,1
        psutils: 1.17_5
        pulseaudio: 14.2_3
        py38-boost-libs: 1.72.0_1
        py38-cairo: 1.18.1_2,1
        py38-dnspython: 2.2.1,1
        py38-gobject3: 3.38.0
        py38-importlib-metadata: 4.8.1
        py38-markdown: 3.3.6
        py38-numpy: 1.20.3,1
        py38-pyserial: 3.5_2
        py38-pysol-cards: 0.14.2
        py38-random2: 1.0.1
        py38-zipp: 3.4.0
        pygobject3-common: 3.38.0
        qca-qt5: 2.3.4
        qhull: 8.0.2_1,1
        qt5-assistant: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-concurrent: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-designer: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-graphicaleffects: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-help: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-linguisttools: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-location: 5.15.2p6
        qt5-multimedia: 5.15.2p3
        qt5-networkauth: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-opengl: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-printsupport: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-qdbus: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-qtpaths: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-quickcontrols: 5.15.2p3
        qt5-quickcontrols2: 5.15.2p8
        qt5-script: 5.15.2p4
        qt5-scripttools: 5.15.2p4
        qt5-sensors: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-serialport: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-speech: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-sqldrivers-mysql: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-sqldrivers-sqlite3: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-svg: 5.15.2p13
        qt5-testlib: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-uiplugin: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-uitools: 5.15.2p17
        qt5-virtualkeyboard: 5.15.2p4
        qt5-wayland: 5.15.2p37
        qt5-webchannel: 5.15.2p2
        qt5-x11extras: 5.15.2p1
        qt5-xml: 5.15.2p263
        qt5-xmlpatterns: 5.15.2p2
        qtkeychain: 0.13.2
        quazip-qt5: 1.2
        rar: 6.11,3
        re2: 20220201
        recordmydesktop: 0.3.8.1_9
        rttr: 0.9.6.16_3
        samba412: 4.12.15_4
        schilybase: 2021.09.18_1
        sdl2: 2.0.20_1
        sdl2_image: 2.0.5
        sdocbook-xml: 1.1_2,2
        sfcgal: 1.4.1
        signon-plugin-oauth2: 0.25
        signon-qt5: 8.60
        smartmontools: 7.3
        snappy: 1.1.9_1
        sox: 14.4.2_5
        spatialite: 5.0.1_1
        speech-dispatcher: 0.10.2
        speex: 1.2.0,1
        speexdsp: 1.2.0
        spidermonkey78: 78.9.0_8
        sqlite3: 3.37.2_1,1
        suitesparse-amd: 2.4.6
        suitesparse-camd: 2.4.6
        suitesparse-ccolamd: 2.9.6
        suitesparse-cholmod: 3.0.14
        suitesparse-colamd: 2.9.6
        suitesparse-config: 5.10.1
        suitesparse-umfpack: 5.7.9
        svt-av1: 0.9.1_1
        swhplugins: 0.4.17
        taglib: 1.12
        talloc: 2.3.1
        tdb: 1.4.3,1
        tevent: 0.10.2_1
        tiff: 4.3.0
        tpm-emulator: 0.7.4_2
        trousers: 0.3.14_3
        uchardet: 0.0.7
        unrar: 6.11,6
        upower: 0.99.17_1
        uriparser: 0.9.6
        vid.stab: 0.98.2
        vmaf: 2.3.1
        vorbis-tools: 1.4.2,3
        vulkan-loader: 1.3.211
        vulkan-tools: 1.3.211
        webcamd: 5.17.1.0
        webp: 1.2.2
        webrtc-audio-processing0: 0.3.1_2
        woff2: 1.0.2_4
        x265: 3.4_2
        xapian-core: 1.4.19,1
        xcb-util-cursor: 0.1.3
        xerces-c3: 3.2.3
        xf86-input-evdev: 2.10.6_6
        xmlcatmgr: 2.2_2
        xmlcharent: 0.3_2
        xvid: 1.3.7,1
        xwayland-devel: 21.0.99.1.177
        zxing-cpp: 1.2.0

Number of packages to be removed: 400

The operation will free 3 GiB.
root@mowa219-gjp4-freebsd-13-1-vm:~ #
```


----------

